# AcroRIP v 9.0.3 Printing Issues



## apg (Nov 15, 2014)

I am Presently using acrorip for printing on an Epson 4880 Styluspro Printer. Im am using it in hybrid mode pigment ink on one side and sublimation on the other in cmyk mode. i am not using it on a DTG it is just a regular 4880 and im printing inkjet transfer sheets to be ironed on to cotton shirts. 

The only issue i am having is that every time i send a print to the printer i have to press the feed button on the printer. Also if i send multiple prints it spools the prints as individual print jobs. In other words i cant send multiple prints it requires me to push button on printer for every sheet. i understand this function was set this way for the DTG machines is there anyway to turn that off . if i use the regular epson driver this does not happen.
please help thanks


----------

